

Men and Women Entrepreneurs: Not That Different - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/10/men-and-women-entrepreneurs-not-that-different/

======
Groxx
While data is nice, I see no info about "success" rates, how long the
businesses lasted by founder sex, etc etc. This is just a couple polls on
relationship status on starting a business, and reasons for starting.

"Not that different" mentally, once a business is founded, apparently.

------
SabrinaDent
"We looked not just at the narrow slice of tech companies that gets featured
most often on TechCrunch, but at the broader universe..."

I'm a fan of TC but it's helpful to remember that it is something of a reality
distortion field.

------
araneae
It's not exactly surprising. I remember a similar study done on men and women
IT employees, and they were also similar; similarly disinterested in social
interaction (the one trait I remember distinctly.)

The women who end up being entrepreneurs have already been selected (probably
mostly self-selected) by those traits.

The question isn't what those people look like, but what the people remaining
look like. How do men and women swimming out in the general population look?
Are there a lot more potential men with those traits waiting to bud into
entrepreneurs than women? How do men and women compare in those traits in
general? I find that a lot more interesting.

------
jdp23
data. gasp. imagine that.

